# Long Branch



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Has anyone fished the beaches at Long Branch? Located slightly north of Point Pleasant.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Also has anyone fished off the beaches in Perth Amboy? What are the access to the beaches like?


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

use to fish there alot in the 90's then moved to va beach. good spots and holes along the beach. nice and easy to spot them. the road is higher than the beach so you can see your spots. follow ocean ave along the whole beach and it also will put you out at sandy hook if you follow it all the way up. give it a few more weeks before you make the trip, mid of may seems to be a better time. look for 7 presidents park and you can fish there or there use to be a restaurant named oceans 20 and you can fish infront of there. nice rock jetty(which i think was removed) but nice deep spot. blues should be running soon too

db77


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

ok KT

Now you've got your info. We'll expect reports and pictures of mucho catcho.....


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I should be out there soon. I was doing alot of searches on the hybrid map that google offers and was trying to pin-point some points within the area. For some apparent reason not many people at all surf fish from the beaches of Belmar (bait soakers). I see alot of pluggers at the inlet and an occassional lone plugger putting on foot mileage on the beach tossing.

Hey Dave, how was your last trip? I believe it was a couple wednesday's ago. You were on a party boat targeting some ling and pollack weren't you?

Thanks for all the info Dickyboy77


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Last Boat trip was i Feb. I've been tying flies and re-building a fly rod. (Finished thqt one today) Now have to re-do a Saltwater Fly fod for a friend and also need to Build a 9wt for the salt for myself. I scored an Orvis TLS Blank which was sold as a kit by Orvs and the guy never put it together. Comes with all guides, handle, fighting butt etc. Never Assembled and I got it for 75 bucks. It's a 9 foot 9 wt fly rod for the saltwater. 

Been busy!

Did get out for trout on the firt day last Sat. We did well. 

6 man Striper Charter on the 26th of May out of Point Pleasant.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

david123 said:


> 6 man Striper Charter on the 26th of May out of Point Pleasant.


Which boat?


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Miss Jennifer from Ken's landng


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

I fish long branch alot. Good Jetties and not alot of fishermen around. A few miles out to the north is the rocks. This keeps fish in the area.:beer:


----------



## mppheel (Apr 11, 2007)

is the long branch pier still erect? i used to live in in harrison, nj as a child. my father would take me fishing on that pier and to rumson and atlantic highlands also. this was back in 75!


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey cfishigotu, I live like an hours drive away from Long Branck. I do not know the area well at all. I have just been fishing the beaches of belmar. Is there a place in Long Branch where I can target some blackfish as well?

Would you mind if some day soon, since the weather is getting quite nice to meet up somewhere in Long Branch to show me the area there and wet a line a or two. If your interested in meeting up, I'll buy the bait


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I help operate a private charter out of Point and was just wondering.. Were docked at Canyon River Club.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

RG 

No problem. Been going with Albert since 1999. He always puts us on fish. and his rates are good


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

no the pier has been gone since 83or 84. was a young kid then. use to catch 10-15lb blues from there with just about anything. that was where I started this addiction. Long branch has changed alot, alot of ny people have come there and has turned that and asbinto a nice little town again. a few more years and that place will be like the old days.

db77


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

KT,

The old timers tell me there used to be aot of Blackfish in these jetties near Long Branch. However, a friend of mine who dives in the area said he does not see them anymore.I am not too sure what happened to them.

In the fall, the Point Pleasant Canal produces some nice Tog.

Other than that, I do know about the Tog in Long Branch.

I am part of a group of fishermen who activly fish the NJ Coast. We have tournaments and gatherings all in this area, sometimes everyweekend. If interested, let me know. Most of us are from the north but we belong to clubs in this area too and do alot of fishing in this area.:fishing:


----------



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

KT_UMCP said:


> Has anyone fished the beaches at Long Branch? Located slightly north of Point Pleasant.


 slightly north of point is manasquan then springlake then belmar then avon by the sea then bradley beach then ocean grove then neptune then asbury park then allenhurst then deal get the point :beer: maybe thats it:fishing: is good where the sand meets the water:fishing:


----------



## bobabouy (Nov 13, 2006)

cfishigotu said:


> KT,
> 
> The old timers tell me there used to be aot of Blackfish in these jetties near Long Branch. However, a friend of mine who dives in the area said he does not see them anymore.I am not too sure what happened to them.
> 
> ...


 do any of that group that fishes belong to the S.H D.C I MEAN shfc WHATS THE GOOD WORD CARL?


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Smitty,

The answer is yes, about 14 of us belong to the S.H.F.C.

How are you? My 4x4 is down right now. I need a new transmission.


----------



## rarebear143 (Jun 29, 2014)

can you say what charter? I am always looking for a good one


----------

